# First TT - do you hold position all the way up steep hills?



## grellboy (3 Aug 2017)

Thinking about doing my first proper TT and was wondering if you guys hold on the tri bars all the way, even up short but relatively steep hills? Have ridden the route plenty on my normal drop bars but wondered what the norm is for more experienced riders? Is the aero position you get from aero bars still beneficial even up these kind of hills?


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Aug 2017)

Depends what your definition of steep is and how long the hill is. Aero is more important at faster speeds.


----------



## S-Express (3 Aug 2017)

An aero position is not optimal for climbing. If you need to 'climb', get off the tri bars.


----------



## grellboy (3 Aug 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> Depends what your definition of steep is and how long the hill is. Aero is more important at faster speeds.


"Hill" is about 0.3 of a mile, max gradient 5.5%. I live in Norfolk BTW


----------



## S-Express (3 Aug 2017)

The only way you will know which is faster is by trying both. The results could be different on different days.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2017)

Is it a hill TT. If so "HOLD YOUR LINE". A fluffy kitten gets it every time you don't. Go to the cow bars on a bit of a climb, if it's a normal TT. There's not enough advantage to be gained by staying on the flats if you're climbing.


----------



## HLaB (4 Aug 2017)

My mates stay in the TT bars, I don't and although I can be faster up a climb, they are better tt'ers than me. To me the TT position seems to be faster over all and I subsequently try to resist the urge to stand up and my tt times seem to be improving.


----------



## Cronorider (7 Aug 2017)

I personally would not have to get off my TT bars for a hill of that grade and length, and wouldn't. A fellow rider likes to get off his bars and actually standup. So it's kinda your preference. If you can ride it on your drops you should have no problem on your TT bars, but perhaps you could practice it prior to the race.


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2017)

Stay in the aerobars if it's a short TT, change down and spin up. If it was a 12-hour, then might be worth getting up for a change of postion


----------

